# Help me choosing the right breed!



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello everybody

Please have a look at the attached pictures and advice me if he is a good german shepherd puppy! He is non-pedigree and unfortunately he only lies in my budget, i want to adopt a dog for lifetime, will be grateful if you advise me after looking its pictures.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I cannot see the pictures. Can you tell us more about where he came from?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't see any pictures either??


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

attachment


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

more attachment


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Charlie W said:


> I can't see any pictures either??


Uploaded the pics


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Doesn't look like a very happy or healthy puppy. Is this in the US? What country are you in?


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Doesn't look like a very happy or healthy puppy. Is this in the US? What country are you in?


Its a south asian region here
and you are right he isnt healthy/happy but can i cover these things after adopting/training him?

advice needed


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

tomjane1 said:


> Its a south asian region here
> and you are right he isnt healthy/happy but can i cover these things after adopting/training him?
> 
> advice needed


That's your choice to make. I would never buy a puppy that looked like that here in the US for any price. I know things are a little different in other countries though.


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> That's your choice to make. I would never buy a puppy that looked like that here in the US for any price. I know things are a little different in other countries though.


Thanks for tendering your opinion bro and i respect that! I would love yours and others advice if you can comment according to my financial constraint which i duly owe!


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Can anybody please confirm if its a mixed breed?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How did you come across this puppy? If your willing to put everything into the puppy, then that is fine. But by the time your done doing all of that you might be able to afford a more expensive dog. Its your choice, I personally couldn't stand to see a puppy not happy or not healthy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

tomjane1 said:


> Can anybody please confirm if its a mixed breed?


My first thought was a rott mix because of the coloring on the legs..well I think that is what it was, but it can be a pure breed. Its really to small to tell. How old is it?


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

llombardo said:


> How did you come across this puppy? If your willing to put everything into the puppy, then that is fine. But by the time your done doing all of that you might be able to afford a more expensive dog. Its your choice, I personally couldn't stand to see a puppy not happy or not healthy.


Such a wonderful piece of advice you gave. Thanks!!!!
I found it in a pet shop and can't trace back his ancestors(its 3rd world country). Yes im ready to make a life long commitment and yes i ll be able to afford an expensive puppy later but its once for lifetime commitment so if i do, i ll stand by!

Thanks alot! You motivated me to get this one!


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

llombardo said:


> My first thought was a rott mix because of the coloring on the legs..well I think that is what it was, but it can be a pure breed. Its really to small to tell. How old is it?


 its 2 month old according to the seller
im attaching more pics so that you can tender your valuable advice
and what if i find someday its mixed? will it effect our bond?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

tomjane1 said:


> its 2 month old according to the seller
> im attaching more pics so that you can tender your valuable advice
> and what if i find someday its mixed? will it effect our bond?


She seems to be so thin She is cute. It really doesn't matter if she is mixed or not, you get from a dog what you put into it. The only thing that would make a difference is if she is mixed and you paid for a purebred. How do they usually sell dogs where your at? Is pet stores common or do they have breeders there? Do they have paperwork for her? If you decide to get her, I would take her to the vet immediately.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am sorry I called him a her


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

To me the pup looks underfed and in poor condition, I would suspect that it will also be carrying a worm burden. On a good note, it is very young, so it will still be a clean slate as far as temperament goes. I would never pay for a pup in such poor condition, however, if you are prepared for the cost of veterinary assessment, good food and worming / vaccination, neutering etc. then I'm in favour of giving this little one a shot at being in a happy forever home.
I took on a rescue Dobermann who at 9 weeks had been living in a car wreck, he was in poor condition as his mother was being fed on scraps. He is now 3 years old, regularly wormed, vaccinated and healthy. BUT, because of the poor nutrition he received in his early weeks, he is very sensitive to any change in his diet, he is fed on top quality food only, and I am ready for some hefty vet bills later in his life as I wonder whether he will develop problems with arthritis or similar because his bones were denied the nutrition they needed when they were forming. 
If you are willing to do the right thing and ready for the bills that will involve, then I say go for it, you might end up with a fabulous, loyal friend in return. I certainly wouldn't be rewarding whoever created this problem by paying them for the pup though..I'd offer to pay them by having their bitch neutered... Good luck


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

llombardo said:


> She seems to be so thin She is cute. It really doesn't matter if she is mixed or not, you get from a dog what you put into it. The only thing that would make a difference is if she is mixed and you paid for a purebred. How do they usually sell dogs where your at? Is pet stores common or do they have breeders there? Do they have paperwork for her? If you decide to get her, I would take her to the vet immediately.


I got what you tried to convey, thanks dear
and unfortunately here in Pakistan, pet shops have a lot of dogs and they do claim they are pedigree but i know they are not, its just of 70$! and no paper work!

Most importantly, its a male i guess - you used "she", isnt its male?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

tomjane1 said:


> I got what you tried to convey, thanks dear
> and unfortunately here in Pakistan, pet shops have a lot of dogs and they do claim they are pedigree but i know they are not, its just of 70$! and no paper work!
> 
> Most importantly, its a male i guess - you used "she", isnt its male?


Yes I did, when I went back and looked at the pictures I noticed he was a male, but I already responded. He is a handsome boy So either you get them at the pet shop or off the street?


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Charlie W said:


> To me the pup looks underfed and in poor condition, I would suspect that it will also be carrying a worm burden. On a good note, it is very young, so it will still be a clean slate as far as temperament goes. I would never pay for a pup in such poor condition, however, if you are prepared for the cost of veterinary assessment, good food and worming / vaccination, neutering etc. then I'm in favour of giving this little one a shot at being in a happy forever home.
> I took on a rescue Dobermann who at 9 weeks had been living in a car wreck, he was in poor condition as his mother was being fed on scraps. He is now 3 years old, regularly wormed, vaccinated and healthy. BUT, because of the poor nutrition he received in his early weeks, he is very sensitive to any change in his diet, he is fed on top quality food only, and I am ready for some hefty vet bills later in his life as I wonder whether he will develop problems with arthritis or similar because his bones were denied the nutrition they needed when they were forming.
> If you are willing to do the right thing and ready fo the bills that will involve, then I say go for it, you might end up with a fabulous, loyal friend in return. I certainly wouldn't be rewarding whoever created this problem by paying them for the pup though..I'd pffer to pay them by having their bitch neutered... Good luck


A big thanks 1st of all
your conclusive reply has made my mind to get a pedigree and healthier one because if i buy him so cheaply, problems will linger on so better to buy a costly, pedigree healthier one!

Got it, thanks alot! you solved i guess!!!!


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Yes I did, when I went back and looked at the pictures I noticed he was a male, but I already responded. He is a handsome boy So either you get them at the pet shop or off the street?


Thanks for the correction, yes he is from a pet shop but who knows the pet owner picked him up from the street


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

tomjane1 said:


> A big thanks 1st of all
> your conclusive reply has made my mind to get a pedigree and healthier one because if i buy him so cheaply, problems will linger on so better to buy a costly, pedigree healthier one!
> 
> Got it, thanks alot! you solved i guess!!!!



It's a difficult decision for sure, and I was pointing out the problems I think you'd have to consider, they might not happen.But pedegree dogs can also have issues, especially if no thought goes into the breeding, you don't necessaily get what you pay for, and sometimes crossbred dogs are the healthiest of all!
Good luck and don't forget some photos of whatever pup you end up with


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Charlie W said:


> It's a difficult decision for sure, and I was pointing out the problems I think you'd have to consider, they might not happen.But pedegree dogs can also have issues, especially if no thought goes into the breeding, you don't necessaily get what you pay for, and sometimes crossbred dogs are the healthiest of all!
> Good luck and don't forget some photos of whatever pup you end up with


You are right! here, even pedigrees dont have papers they just show their parents for customer satisfaction. I guess whatever i chose, i should get it as earlier as possible so that i start feeding him on higher grounds, sure sir very highly will post pictures soon!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

tomjane1 said:


> You are right! here, even pedigrees dont have papers they just show their parents for customer satisfaction.


If this is the case, then the pup you posted isn't a bad choice. Its not like you have lots of options.


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

llombardo said:


> If this is the case, then the pup you posted isn't a bad choice. Its not like you have lots of options.


Yes!
your's and charlie's response have something in common! that its a fair choice and if i look at my budget it suits it too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I feel bad for the poor thing, he doesn't look real healthy, can't say for sure if it's a purebred or not. But something to consider, if you get him, he may be a cheap purchase price, but he may cost you alot more to get him healthy..But then again, he may not


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

If you have a budget, please be sure to keep in mind that this puppy has a higher cost than what the pet store charges you since you NEED to take it to the vet. Depending on how much the vet will cost, that will be an additional expense for you.

Look at the puppy's eyes, it looks to have some sort of discharge. If it were my dog, I would take it to the vet for that. Likely require medicine?

Look at the puppy's thin small body. My puppy came extensively dewormed and always looked round and happy until she started to grow longer. I would take this puppy to the vet to make sure she has no more worms. The medication will cost you a bit more as well.


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

marshies said:


> If you have a budget, please be sure to keep in mind that this puppy has a higher cost than what the pet store charges you since you NEED to take it to the vet. Depending on how much the vet will cost, that will be an additional expense for you.
> 
> Look at the puppy's eyes, it looks to have some sort of discharge. If it were my dog, I would take it to the vet for that. Likely require medicine?
> 
> Look at the puppy's thin small body. My puppy came extensively dewormed and always looked round and happy until she started to grow longer. I would take this puppy to the vet to make sure she has no more worms. The medication will cost you a bit more as well.


&




JakodaCD OA said:


> I feel bad for the poor thing, he doesn't look real healthy, can't say for sure if it's a purebred or not. But something to consider, if you get him, he may be a cheap purchase price, but he may cost you alot more to get him healthy..But then again, he may not


So you guys mean better to buy a pedigree and healthier one?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

No, I mean she will cost a bit more than what the pet store charges you because you need to spend money to make her healthy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Not necessarily,,just be aware IF you buy THIS one, you may have to put out money to get him healthy, can you afford to do so??? If you can't afford it, it's best to wait until your in a better financial position to do so.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Not necessarily,,just be aware IF you buy THIS one, you may have to put out money to get him healthy, can you afford to do so??? If you can't afford it, it's best to wait until your in a better financial position to do so.


Haha, exactly what I wanted to say...but MUCH more eloquent.


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Not necessarily,,just be aware IF you buy THIS one, you may have to put out money to get him healthy, can you afford to do so??? If you can't afford it, it's best to wait until your in a better financial position to do so.


Thanks for the conclusive reply dear, yes im capable of taking good care of him and i will. Actually, due to the absence of any formal regulations about dogs in this country im not sure if after spending 400-500$, i ll still nt getting a pure bred so why not adopting this one and giving him your all?


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

marshies said:


> No, I mean she will cost a bit more than what the pet store charges you because you need to spend money to make her healthy.


Very right Sir! Thanks for the valuable input


----------

